# Gestohlene Fatbikes



## Fabeymer (20. Mai 2015)

Aus traurigem, aktuellen Anlass und auf Bitte eines betroffenen Users wird dieser Thread eingerichtet.

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass es ihn so selten wie möglich (im besten Falle überhaupt nicht) braucht und ich hoffe auch, dass er, wenn er denn mal gebraucht wird, zur Wiedervereinigung von Rad und Besitzer(in) beiträgt.

Wenn etwas passiert, dann bitte unbedingt folgenden Angaben machen:


*Welches Rad Hersteller, Modell, Farbe, Größe)?*
*Ausstattung/Besonderheiten?*
*Wo gestohlen?*
*Wann gestohlen?*
*Rahmennummer?*

*Ein möglichst aktuelles Foto sollte sich von selbst verstehen.*


Viel Glück und Erfolg beim Wiederfinden sowie der Wunsch, sich hier nie als Bestohlene(r) melden zu müssen!

Fabian

@ Diebe:


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Mai 2015)

Was und wo wurde gestohlen, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (20. Mai 2015)

Ja, zuerst mal danke für den extra Thread hier. 



> *Welches Rad Hersteller, Modell, Farbe, Größe*



Salsa Mukluk 3 2014 | Rahmengröße S (15") | schwarz



> *Ausstattung/Besonderheiten*



X5 Kurbel, X7 Schaltwerk
SLX Bremsen, Ashima Scheiben 
NC-17 Trekking-Lenker, schwarz
Rolling Darryl Felgen (ungelocht), schwarz
silberne Salsa-Naben
Dillinger 5 vorn, Surly Larry hinten
Chariot-Kupplung am Hinterrad
Richey-Vorbau




> *Wo gestohlen*



Campingplatz in Bad Kösen, Sachsen-Anhalt



> *Wann gestohlen*



19.05.2015 (in der Nacht auf 20.05.)



> *Rahmennummer*



AD310482



 

Das Bike war zusammen mit einem Chariot Cougar am Wohnwagen angeschlossen. Einer jungen Mutter ihr Fahrrad wegzuklauen ist schon eine harte Nummer. Den Chariot haben sie da gelassen – das tröstet aber nicht wirklich. Es sieht alles sehr nach einer geplanten Tat aus, da sonst alle Fahrräder und sogar die Geldbörse im Gepäckfach des Cougars samt Geld noch da war. 
Wir sind für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Mai 2015)

Tut mir leid für Dich, ich möchte gerne mal so einen "Schafszipfe" erwischen. Uns wurden letzten Sommer auch zwei MTBs geklaut.
Ich hoffe Du hast eine Hausratversicherung.


----------



## trial_neuling (20. Mai 2015)

Nein, ich bleib auf den Kosten sitzen, da auf Reisen die Versicherung nicht zahlt. Erst seit heute.


----------



## zoomer (20. Mai 2015)

Frechheit !

Das Rad ist aber auch verlockend


----------



## Sandro31 (20. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## trial_neuling (20. Mai 2015)

Wem sagst du das...ich trauere schon den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Sandro31 (20. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Mai 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid für dich!
> Meins war erst 4 Wochen alt und ich hatte gerade alles fertig .
> Jetzt warte ich auf mein Ende Dezember bestelltes Canyon Dude


Das tut mir auch leid, schwabs weg mit an Maibock.


----------



## Sandro31 (20. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum mein Dickes neben mir an der Wand lehnt. Manche Leute sollten sich echt was schämen.


----------



## Aardvark (21. Mai 2015)

vor allem: MTB schön und gut, gibt es sehr viele, aber nen Fatbike? Das muss schon nach Übersee oder ganz weit weggehen. Ansonsten ist das doch wie mit nem Leuchtpfeil überm Kopf fahren... und verkaufen auf ner Börse geht ja auch schlecht.
Ich wünsche euch, dass eure Räder gefunden werden!


----------



## Cowboy000 (28. Mai 2015)

Hoffe die Bikes tauchen wieder auf!

Lasse jedenfalls unsere Fattys nie unbeaufsichtigt stehen. 
Sollte ich wo hin fahren wo ich mein Bike abstellen muss, (natürlich abgeschlossen) fahr ich mit dem normalen MTB. 

Frage mich aber auch wer mit so einem auffälligen geklautem Teil rumfährt. 
Wird wohl eher in Teilen verkauft werden.


----------



## Sandro31 (26. August 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Mir wurde am 1.12.2014 auch mein Fatboy mit der Rahmennummer WSBC602197261J gestohlen .
> Zum Glück hat meine Versicherung nach fast 4 Monaten Stress bezahlt
> Wenn ich den erwischt hätte ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388323 Anhang anzeigen 388325



Ich hatte gestern nen Anruf von der Polizei, sie haben nach fast 9 Monaten mein Bike gefunden !
Ein besoffener junger Mann ist damit rumgefahren , echt der Hammer wie doof mansche sind!
Zum Glück habe ich von der Versicherung das Geld bekommen.


----------



## Kittie (26. August 2015)

Oh man....ich hoffe, du hast die Kohle noch. Die Versicherung kann/wird sicher alles wieder haben wollen, wenn das Bike wieder da ist...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. August 2015)

Quatsch,will sie nicht!
Du kannst es aber mit Sicherheit günstig zurückkaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (26. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Quatsch,will sie nicht!
> Du kannst es aber mit Sicherheit günstig zurückkaufen!



So "Quatsch" ist das gar nicht. Kann die Versicherung sehr wohl so machen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. August 2015)

Die wird sich wohl an den Schadensverursacher halten müssen!


----------



## Cowboy000 (26. August 2015)

Gibt's da nicht Ne Frist,ähnlich wie beim Autodiebstahl!?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. August 2015)

Habe den Fall schon erlebt,die forderten nichts zurück,lediglich haben sie mir ein unverbindliches Rückkaufangebot gemacht!
Aber auch das erst,nachdem ich sie darum gebeten hatte!


----------



## Kittie (26. August 2015)

Wenn du das schon am eigen Leibe erlebt hast, zeigt das nur, das die Versicherungen unterschiedlich vorgehen. Bei uns im Laden war das damals anders. Kundenrad wurde wiedergefunden und das Geld (minus Zeitwert) musste zurück. Alternativ gab es ein Rück-Rückkauf des Rades durch die Versicherung.

Egal....abwarten und am besten Versicherung informieren, damit nicht irgendwann was kommt wenn man nicht mehr damit rechnet.


----------



## Sandro31 (26. August 2015)

Kittie schrieb:


> Wenn du das schon am eigen Leibe erlebt hast, zeigt das nur, das die Versicherungen unterschiedlich vorgehen. Bei uns im Laden war das damals anders. Kundenrad wurde wiedergefunden und das Geld (minus Zeitwert) musste zurück. Alternativ gab es ein Rück-Rückkauf des Rades durch die Versicherung.
> 
> Egal....abwarten und am besten Versicherung informieren, damit nicht irgendwann was kommt wenn man nicht mehr damit rechnet.


Wenn die Versicherung gezahlt hat ist der Fall abgeschlossen und wenn das Fahrad wieder auftaucht gehört es der Versicherung ! Weiß ich zu 100% , hat mir mein Versicherungsvertreter bestehtig und auch die Polizei


----------



## Cowboy000 (26. August 2015)

Na das wäre doch ok.  
Denn wenn ich die Kohle bekommen hab um mir gleichwertigen Ersatz anzuschaffen kann die Versicherung das Alte behalten.  

Braucht man ja dann nimma.  
Leider werden die gestohlenen Sachen auch eher weniger gut behandelt. 
Wer will dann schon ein völlig zerkratztes Bike!? (z.B.). 

Höchstens "zusätzlich" wenn die Versicherung es zu einem WIRKLICH guten Preis anbietet.


----------



## Kittie (27. August 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Wenn die Versicherung gezahlt hat ist der Fall abgeschlossen und wenn das Fahrad wieder auftaucht gehört es der Versicherung ! Weiß ich zu 100% , hat mir mein Versicherungsvertreter bestehtig und auch die Polizei




Das meinte ich mit "Rück-Rückkauf des Rades". Gehört also der Versicherung....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. August 2015)

Ja nee,is klar!


----------



## Kittie (27. August 2015)

Alles Klar bei dir? Kann ich helfen? 
Diskutiere doch nicht mit dir.....wenn ich sage, das es in meinem Fall so war, dann ist das so. Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (27. August 2015)

Kittie schrieb:


> Ende.



Ich bitte darum.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. August 2015)

Hab ich nicht böse gemeint,alles gut!?


----------



## lucie (9. April 2016)

Aus traurigem Anlass muss ich diesen Fred mal wiederbeleben.

Mir wurde gestern mein Salsa Mukluk 2 Gr. XS aus dem Keller gestohlen. Ich könnte...

Ich habe keine großen Hoffnungen, dass es wieder auftaucht. Falls aber doch jemanden mal dieses Bike/dieser Rahmen über den Weg rollt und zum Kauf angeboten wird - es wurde geklaut!!!

Rahmennummer: AD310260


----------



## BigJohn (9. April 2016)

Wo denn?


----------



## lucie (9. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wo denn?



Raum Halle/Leipzig


----------



## Gravelander (11. April 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Raum Halle/Leipzig


ist genau meine Gegend. Hier würde ich niemals ein Fatbike stehen lassen.


----------



## lucie (12. April 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> ist genau meine Gegend. Hier würde ich niemals ein Fatbike stehen lassen.



???


----------



## Gravelander (13. April 2016)

Halle und Leipzig sind ja bekannt für erhöhte Fahrraddiebstähle - aus meinem Freundeskreis kenne ich niemanden (mich eingeschlossen), dem noch nicht mindestens ein Fahrrad entwendet wurde. Und meistens sind das nicht einmal Schmuckstücke, ein Fatbike würde ich hier nirgendwo stehen lassen.


----------



## zaskar62 (13. April 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Halle und Leipzig sind ja bekannt für erhöhte Fahrraddiebstähle - aus meinem Freundeskreis kenne ich niemanden (mich eingeschlossen), dem noch nicht mindestens ein Fahrrad entwendet wurde. Und meistens sind das nicht einmal Schmuckstücke, ein Fatbike würde ich hier nirgendwo stehen lassen.



Es war im Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. April 2016)

Sagte er ja - stehen lassen -  also besser 24/7 fahren, drauf wohnen und aufpassen.

Trotzdem mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
Fahrräder klauen geht einfach mal gar nicht.


----------



## lucie (13. April 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sagte er ja - stehen lassen -  also 24/7 fahren, drauf wohnen und aufpassen.
> 
> Trotzdem mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
> Fahrräder klauen geht einfach gar nicht.



Danke.

..., essen, schlafen und arbeiten sollte ich darauf sicher auch noch. 

Es stand im Keller, hinter einer verschlossenen Brandschutztür, in einer verschlossenen Kellerbox, darin auch noch einmal abgeschlossen.
Hier im Objekt von mehreren Häusern einer Wohnanlage einer Wohnungsgesellschaft wurde in den letzten zwei Wochen in 8 Keller eingebrochen. Die verschlossenen Brandschutztüren wurden nicht aufgebrochen, sondern aufgeschlossen!!! Nur die Türen der Kellerboxen wurden aufgebrochen, und es wurden gezielt höherwertige Fahrräder geklaut.


----------



## Gravelander (14. April 2016)

tut mir wirklich leid das zu hören!

genau aus diesem Grund trag ich mein Rad immer hoch in den vierten Stock.
Kellereinbrüche hört man wirklich häufig - umso ärgerlicher natürlich wenn dann sogar noch mit dem richtigen Schlüssel zum Ausbruch verholfen wird und man den Nachbarn nicht einmal trauen kann.
aber einem Freund von mir in Halle wurde sogar schon einmal das Rad aus der Wohnung geklaut - also so wirklich sicher ist es wohl nie.

das Gute ist, dass es in unserer Region noch sehr wenige Fatbikes gibt und es schwer sein sollte, dein Rad an den Mann zu bringen. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du es wiederfindest (auf die Hilfe der Polizei kann man hier nicht wirklich zählen...).


----------



## oli_muenchen (28. Juni 2016)

Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt. Augen auf in München bitte, wenn Ihr mein Fatty seht:






Gestohlen im Münchner Westend. Es war an einen Baum in der Heimeranstraße angeschlossen. Es ist ein absolutes Unikat, da ich mit viel Aufwand den Rahmen entlackt und die Logos von der Carbongabel entfernt habe. So ein Rad gibt es nicht noch einmal in München.

Der Unterschied zum aktuellen Stand ist, dass ich statt der Reverb eine entlackte Stütze verbaut habe, die blauen Pedale wurden gegen xtr Clickies getauscht und der Vorbau ist ein silberner Thomson.

Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte an mich. BITTE!

Ich könnte den Dieb


----------



## lucie (28. Juni 2016)

Mein Beileid, so langsam reicht es mir auch. In vielen Städten werden auch immer mehr Kellereinbrüche ohne sichtbare Einbruchsspuren verzeichnet.
Die Klauschweine gelangen (auch hier bei uns) mit einem Schlüssel durch die von den Mietern verschlossenen Haustüren und Kellervortüren.
In unserer Wohnanlage sind sie in den letzten Monaten regelmäßig unterwegs und klauen hauptsächlich teurere Räder.
Der Vermieter sieht sich nicht verpflichtet, wenigsten ein wenig Abhilfe durch den Austausch der kompletten Schließanlage zu schaffen,
da ja offensichtlich mehrere Schlüssel der Wohnanlage in die falschen Hände gelangt sind.
Ich könnte...


----------



## Rommos (29. Juni 2016)

Hammer, unglaublich 

Hoffe, das Unikat findet sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (7. Juli 2016)

Ich weis schon wenn Ich das sehe wieso Ich es im Keller angekettet hab (hab das Glück um einen gemauerten Abfluss herum eine Kette ziehen zu können) mit dem dicksten Abus Schloss auf dem Markt ........ Mein Beileid


----------



## FAT_Undi (4. September 2016)

Leider hat nun auch mich erwischt am 3.9.2016 wurden in Linz/urfahr 2 Fatbikes gestohlen aus Wohnhaus im 6. Stock

Surly ICT schwarz 4.8 Knard, clownshoe weisse Felgenbänder: M14100682 grösse M
Haibike FatSix 2016 mit 2x 4.8 JumboJim: AV15328087

Für Hinweise bin ich dankbar


----------



## Davedr (4. September 2016)

FAT_Undi schrieb:


> Leider hat nun auch mich erwischt am 3.9.2016 wurden in Linz/urfahr 2 Fatbikes gestohlen aus Wohnhaus im 6. Stock
> 
> Surly ICT schwarz 4.8 Knard, clownshoe weisse Felgenbänder: M14100682 grösse M
> Haibike FatSix 2016 mit 2x 4.8 JumboJim: AV15328087
> ...



Vorweg erstmal mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
Poste doch noch Bilder von den Bikes, falls vorhanden; das kann hilfreich sein.


----------



## FAT_Undi (5. September 2016)

Diese 2 Räder sind vermisst, beim Ebike fehlt der Akku, den habe ich noch


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2016)

Den Händler hier am Ort hats erwischt- dreist, direkt vorm Geschäft gestohlen.

http://www.merkur.de/lokales/region...geschaeft-geklaut-7001385.html#idAnchComments


----------



## chris_xtr (3. März 2019)

Hallo Leute, 

mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt. Kellerbox aufgebrochen und Fattie weg.

Specialized Fatboy expert
rot/schwarz
Auf dem Foto ohne dropperpost, gestohlen mit dropperpost. Hinterrad Hope fatsnow Nabe und die originale Specializedfelge.


 
Für Hinweise wäre ich echt dankbar.

Schönes Wochenende
Christian


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2019)

Wäre vielleicht interessant,wo es gestohlen wurde!?


----------



## chris_xtr (3. März 2019)

Da hast du natürlich recht.  In Jena im schönen Thüringen ist es gewesen.


----------



## hw_doc (28. Januar 2020)

So, nun hat es auch mich erwischt: 

Gestohlen wurde mein VeloMotion Sequioa Liegerad - mit Plusbereifung:





Das Foto ist aktuell.

Das Rad ist grau mit Flakes, die Gabel ist schwarz, stammt von Salsa und hat 135 mm. Auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite besitzt es reflektierende Aufkleber, die eine Fahrradkette nachbilden, der VeloMotion-Schriftzug reflektiert ebenfalls. Und auf der Rückseite vom Sitz befindet sich eine reflektierende Eule...

Die Antriebsteile sind von SRAM (10x):

Kurbel GX 2x10
Schaltwerk X9, grau!
Umwerfer X7 oder X9
2,x Ketten von SRAM (1110?)
X9-Trigger mit Schelle
Kassette 11-36
Dazu mechanische Tektro-Bremsen und Avid-Hebel (grau und schwarz), 2-teilige 160er Scheiben von Shimano.

Der Gepäckträger ist ein Fatbike-Modell von Topeak, die Konstruktion mit der Biegung rund um die oberen Streben schon sehr markant. Montiert ist daran ein B&M-Rücklicht mit Batterie,
Der Vorbau ist ein 25,4er von Easton, sehr markant und wuchtig - gelb-rote Decals.
Daran hängt der geschwungene markenlose Lenker, die Züge sind mit Textil-Klebeband daran und an der Gabelschaftverlängerung befestigt.
Die Sitzschale ist im Steiner-Design, dazu eine Auflage, die was von einem aufgepolsterten Fischernetz hat. Auf der Rückseite eine schwarze Eule, die reflektiert.
Die Laufräder sind 55er Felgen von p.o.g. mit 27,5" ohne Label, darauf sitzen Specialized Ground Controls. Vorne ist eine Specialized-Nabe mit 135 mm und QR verbaut, hinten vermutlich was zwischen O-Lite, Novatec und Namenlos mit 190 mm und QR.

Ebenfalls gestohlen wurde dieses fette Hinterrad:




Travers RussTi-Felge 27,5"/55
Sapim Race-Speichen und -Nippel, schwarz
schwarzes Tubeless-Ventil
Salsa-Nabe (Formula), 170 mm QR, Shimano-Freilaufkörper
45nrth Van Helga 27,5x4 120 tpi
Und eine Papiertüte mit weißem Edding (Lackstift) und Endkappen für die Nabe...

Gestohlen wurde beides ziemlich zentral in Hannover aus einem Keller. 

Die Umstände bzw. die Tat sind fast schon bizarr, es kann sich nur um eine Auftragsarbeit handeln:
Daneben standen mehrere hochwertige Trekking-Bikes, zwei im Gegensatz zu meinem Rad nicht mal abgeschlossen.
Die Täter müssen die Situation vorher ausgekundschaftet, sich für genau das Rad interessiert und dann Werkzeug und Zeit dabei gehabt haben.
Obendrein wird es nur eine Tür gegeben haben, durch die sie mit dem rund 2,5 m langen und uber 1,30 m hohen Teil hätten rauskommen können - und die war heute früh doppelt abgeschlossen.

*Ich bitte Euch, die Augen auch nach einzelnen Teilen offen zu halten und sich auch nur im geringsten Verdachtsfall bei mir zu melden!*
Da das doch alles sehr speziell ist, halte ich es für nicht vollkommen unmöglich, dass davon irgendwas am Gebrauchtmarkt auftaucht oder jemand auf dem Ungetüm an Euch vorbeiradelt (und Ihr es bemerkt!).

Ich reiche hier wohl noch ein Aktenzeichen von der Polizei nach.

Doch erstmal:


----------



## Rommos (28. Januar 2020)

Mein Beileid - kann mit dir fühlen   .

Machte heute früh die Haustüre auf und mein E-Bike war weg - Schockzustand, Ungläubigkeit. Zorn.

War wohl auch ausgekundschaftet, auch beim Nachbarn stand wie bei uns das Gartentor weit offen, mal sehen wer noch aller in der Umgegend etwas vermisst....

Viel Hoffnung habe ich leider nicht, das Rad trägt man nicht weit, schätze mal mit Transporter weggebracht...

Viel Erfolg, hoffe du bekommst dein Einzelstück wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (28. Januar 2020)

Shit. Kannst Du es zeitlich eingrenzen wann das passiert sein kann?
Ich für meinen Teil stöbere Regelmäßig in den Kleinanzeigen. Könnten die Sachen schon online sein, ggf. wie lange?

Mein Paket mit Travers Felgen kam vor drei Wochen aus England, habe die früher bei den Kleinanzeigen auch noch nicht gesehen. Wenn demnächst was kommt, so könnte das auffallen.

Sobald mir etwas auffällt melde ich mich bei Dir.


----------



## Berganbeter (28. Januar 2020)

Rommos: was war das für ein E Bike?


----------



## hw_doc (28. Januar 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Kannst Du es zeitlich eingrenzen wann das passiert sein kann?



Gestern zwischen 18:30 bis heute früh um 07:00 Uhr.



Starter77 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil stöbere Regelmäßig in den Kleinanzeigen. Könnten die Sachen schon online sein, ggf. wie lange?
> 
> Mein Paket mit Travers Felgen kam vor drei Wochen aus England, habe die früher bei den Kleinanzeigen auch noch nicht gesehen. Wenn demnächst was kommt, so könnte das auffallen.
> 
> Sobald mir etwas auffällt melde ich mich bei Dir.



Ist alle ganz frisch von heute.
Habe auch ein paar Suchen erstellt, aber vier Augen sehen mehr, als zwei und sechs mehr als...
Von daher:


----------



## Starter77 (28. Januar 2020)

Dann dürfte ja alles was bis gestern eingestellt wurde raus sein.
Klar ist doch selbstverständlich ?


----------



## Rommos (28. Januar 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Rommos: was war das für ein E Bike?


Riese & Müller Supercharger Nuvinci GH in grau, 49er Rahmen. Mit ein paar Besonderheiten: breitere Carbonschutzbleche, Cambium C13 Sattel, R&M Frontgepäckträger, “Blinker“ am SQLab Lenker, Rocket Ron 27,5x2.8 Bereifung, Esi Grips, Bremse vorne Rechts mit 203er Scheibe, 175erKurbelarme. 





Bild noch mit orig. Schutzblechen


----------

